# Text abändern mit Batch-Datei



## DexXxtrin (28. Mai 2008)

Hallo Zusammen

Ich habe eine Frage zur Batch programmierung.

Wie kann ich mit der Batchdatei eine .txt-Datei nach bestimmten Ausdrücken druchsuchen, und diese Ersetzen. Dies soll erfolgen, wenn in der Datei ein bestimmter Ausdruck vorhanden ist.

Bsp.:
Input:
_Hallo
Wie geht es *dir*?_

Wenn der ausdruck "Hallo" vorhanden ist, soll die Datei so abgeändert werden:

Output:
_Hallo
Wie geht es *euch*?
_


Hoffe ihr kennt eine Lösung...


----------

